# Top Bar Hive Swarm Trap size



## mmmooretx (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?272678-TBH-NUC-query

Almost the question I asked.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Dang, that was fast. I'm going to use these only for swarm traps. I could use them for splits later though. I think I'll go with one foot internal length, based on your previous post, unless someone can tell me otherwise.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

My nuc size has done well for the couple of swarms and three splits I've used them for.
I posted on the thread that was linked ealier in this thread.


----------

